# Gun safe ?



## buddylee (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking to purchase a decent gun safe. Every manufacturer has videos stating how tough their safes are. Anyone had a safe that withstood an attempted breakin  ?


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 16, 2014)

You can break into any safe. The question is how long will it take and does the bad guy have the needed time and tools? The most vulnerable area are the bottom , back and sides. Not the door. Fire rating is probably the most important feature. And be sure to bolt it down. I have worked cases where monster safes were taken that relied on their weight instead of being bolted down. 
I have a SAMs club safe I paid about 500 for a few years ago. It has some fire rating (1hr @ 1400 I think) and is bolted to the cement floor. I also have an alarm system so the bad guys shouldn't have too much time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2014)

^^^^ All of the above, AND buy one ALOT bigger than you currently need, you'll have it slam full in no time !!


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^ All of the above, AND buy one ALOT bigger than you currently need, you'll have it slam full in no time !!



Yes. I have 5 now (2 are for handguns) and will need another soon.
So many neat guns, so little time....


----------



## buddylee (Jun 16, 2014)

Any one had a safe that was broken into or attempted to be broken into ????????????


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 17, 2014)

buddylee said:


> Any one had a safe that was broken into or attempted to be broken into ????????????


No. But I have seen a few on the job. 
All the attempts at just the door were unsuccessful. Some of the cheaper safes you could have reached into and gotten small items, but guns would have been to large for the opening. 
All the successful entries where by cutting the side or back with an electric cutter or touch.(rather easily too)
This was gun safes. Small safes were usually taken and opened elsewhere.


----------

